# Crawler time



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

For those that don't like filthy crawlers in the boat here's a simple tip 5 gal. Bucket of water and clean them!! Dirt never comes aboard. Crawler time baby!! Time to put the cranks away!!!


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

Gjack will be excited to hear that!


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seen a great idea on linders fishing. He took a leech bag and put his crawlers in it and put the bag in the livewell. I think I'm gonna have to try it out this year


----------



## mbuck37 (Feb 27, 2014)

Huh, you guys don't have a crawler washer built into your boat?? Bummer. There is a small bait well in the side of my boat that I use to wash crawlers in- really. Keep them in cooler with normal bedding, grab hand full or two and dump into this bait well and let em swim till ready to put on line.


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

No water no dirt just get it out of the bag and start fishing and catching Berkly powerbait natural color worm. caught 7 eyes on the same worm off a dypsie 110 to 120 back a few years back. use them more then regular worms on my boat. when we do use live worms we also do the bucket with water throw in half dozin in the water and grab them when needed.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Wash your worms and put them in one of these


----------



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

We use a soft side six pack/lunch bag. Add clean crawlers and a couple ice cubes to slow them down to allow for easier hooking to the harness. Bedding can be just as messy. They don't need to eat. Life expectancy for a crawler on Erie is very short


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Take any small cooler,and line the bottom with damp section of newspaper. Put clean worms on the damp newspaper.then take some more damp paper on top of the worms.then I take a small frozen water bottle on top of that. No mess with dirt or bedding. Clean worms and last all day.I use the whole front section of the newspaper folded to fit the bottom of the cooler,and I don't get the paper too wet just damp.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I run newspaper thru the shreader at work, then use that in my small insulated 6 pack cooler. Wash the crawlers when I first get them and in the cooler they go. When I come home, the cooler goes in the fridge until next time. If I'm out a full day, a frozen water bottle is all that's needed to keep them cool, fat and sassy.


----------



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

My crawlers get too depressed reading the front page!!. Shredding sounds like the way to go!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Shredded paper same thing as bedding,sticky and messy.


----------



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

X 2 heartxp with a damp cloth in there ! Once I used this setup I won't go back !


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's a tip wear a pair of jeans and wipe your hands on them like a man.


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

? Do you guys carry wet naps to wipe your hands off after you put your clean worms on


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TheShoreman said:


> Here's a tip wear a pair of jeans and wipe your hands on them like a man.


X2!!! Lol


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wash the worms out before you go, put them in a zip loc bag with 2 pieces of paper towels (good quality paper towels so they towel doesn't fall apart).. put in small cooler with blue ice wrapped with a rag in the bottom of cooler have a spare rag in the cooler to wipe hands basically no mess.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

9Left said:


> X2!!! Lol


X3. It's just dirt. No worse than a few mashed shinners. Your boats must be a lot nice than mine. BTW is anyone catching them on worms yet?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I have a crawler washer built into my boat also but I don't use it. Tried it one time and the "Spin Cycle" made a bigger mess than the dirt would have and when I took the gob out and through it in the dryer with a softener sheet, things really got *****.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Jhart said:


> ? Do you guys carry wet naps to wipe your hands off after you put your clean worms on


Dont forget the Fish-D-Funk......


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> Wash your worms and put them in one of these
> View attachment 209507


This box is from Hagens.com They also do make a smaller one plus a round one. Only way to go no mess no fuss. No ziplock bags no paper towels or shredded newspaper. If your fishing with worms this is it


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Hagens.com?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Geez who takes of your fish....


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

We wear white gloves and wash and dry the fish with soap and water twice before they even think about coming in my boat!


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

That would be hagensfish.com 
https://shop.hagensfish.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1&tag=featured

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbcoachfisherman (Jun 9, 2006)

TheShoreman said:


> Here's a tip wear a pair of jeans and wipe your hands on them like a man.


Damn that's funny  But like the other suggestions too. If I need to man up I'll wear the jeans. If I'm having a sensitive day I'll wash my worms. All joking aside...cool post


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hearttxp has it those worm coolers are awesome


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

OK I've had enough I can't hold back any longer! What is wrong with you people? I truly feel that all you are racist. I mean seriously what has a worm ever done to you.

Absolutely nothing!

Yet some of you continue to enslave them at your whim. Impale them on a hook. And eventually feed them to a fish. Can we be anymore barbaric? I think not! As of this moment I'm setting up a charitable organization to protect the rights of the worm.

I would recommend you give all the money you would have spent for this slave trade be donated!

Please send all contributions to Capt.Brett

This message is brought to you by Landshark Lager care of Margaritaville Brewing Co.

#wormlivesmatter

#sendcaptbretttothekeycauseohioweathersucks


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm with you Neo! Save the worms! Save the worms! Save the worms! What is wrong with people these days? We are not in the 1900s any more. We actually use crank baits with no hooks so we don't hurt the fish. We just watch the pole bend on a strike and that is good enough knowing we didn't hurt that poor fish. Then we high five,fist pump, and hug each other in celebration. You can't get a better feeling then that. Save the worms! Save the worms!


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

So when can I expect your donation?


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Neo said:


> So when can I expect your donation?


I will just start signing over my paychecks or have them direct deposited to the foundation along with access to my checking and savings for whatever is needed. Hell I'm drawing out my retirement too for such a good cause. Need more people around like you with such a good heart for them cute little things!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and I just posted an SUV on here for sale about 10 mins ago so when it's sold that money will be coming your way too!


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about. Now does anybody have a connections for securing government grants I mean if they can spend millions to study a shrimp on a treadmill I should be able to get 10x that much. I'm thinking a pair of 90' Jarret Bays for research vessels one here and one in the Keys. Cause you know "southern" worm's life matter too


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Ohhh and walleyerunner your official " Save the Worms" T-shirt and membership card will be sent out as soon as your check clears. Thanks for your support.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll be like a little kid on Christmas morning just waiting by the mailbox for them to come!


----------



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

WalleyeRunner worms are only cute if they are CLEAN!!! Remember the thread?


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

To each there own I don't judge any of them clean or dirty! Lol!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

We even buy 20-30 dz minnows each trip but not for fishing just to release them back into there natural environment. Ok enough is enough I too clean my worms in a bucket then put them in a separate container with a damp rag and couple of ice cube to keep them big plump and juicy for a big old walleye to gobble up for lunch. Oh crap neo is not going to like this post. Neo can I still get that tee shirt though? Pretty please!


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

This is exactly the hypocrisy I'm taking about. Walleyerunner you are dead to me and the cause. For those that still believe I've come up with our rally cry.

" Release you worm. A real women likes the crank with a little spoon at the end.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok the little women wants to see her Rockstar so remember our motto " it takes a real man to run his crank with all the little worms around


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Good Gosh, but we need a warm southwest wind, before the guys in the white suits come to haul these guys away to the loony bin!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll be headed there if I don't get out fishing soon along with a bunch of others I'm sure!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ekriet9 said:


> Seen a great idea on linders fishing. He took a leech bag and put his crawlers in it and put the bag in the livewell. I think I'm gonna have to try it out this year



I put them in the leech bag at the beginning of the day then wash off at the ramp. After that throw them in the cooler and go. No mess and they stay cool and lively


----------



## bigscott (May 6, 2015)

clean my worms? That sounds like something my wife would say. lol........................... I ashamed of you guys! lol


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I put my worms in the Hagen bait box best thing ever I don't mind the mess on my hands but hate the mess on my boat white interiors and seats and worm dirt not good it has nothing to do with the dirt on my hands just hate my stuff looking hillbilly!!!!


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

To all that contributed to the tread thank you! It was a blast. Still laughing. I want to party with you guys! I'm drawing the line at your sunset Drum Circle at Marblehead Lighthouse. To the others very informative and thanks again!!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Gotta love this site and all the crazy asses on here! Lol!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and hate to break the news to you grady but know body on here drinks beer! I sure know I don't anyways. Lol! Yeah right!


----------



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

We'll be at the halfway house (Lil Teds) Monday-Friday. My therapist Iwindsurf says time for an extended session next week come join us. Please leave the drum at home!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

KPI said:


> I put my worms in the Hagen bait box best thing ever I don't mind the mess on my hands but hate the mess on my boat white interiors and seats and worm dirt not good it has nothing to do with the dirt on my hands just hate my stuff looking hillbilly!!!!


You gotta use that boat Kenny to get it dirty


----------



## BMZ (Jul 11, 2012)

You can pick up the Hagens worm cooler at Erie Outfitters. I just bought one, works great and can go right in the fridge after fishing. Nice set up for boat, no one knocking it over, crushing the styro foam containes they come in etc. Get a few re freezable ice packs to fit in sides instead of ice and good to go all day.


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

ekriet9 said:


> Seen a great idea on linders fishing. He took a leech bag and put his crawlers in it and put the bag in the livewell. I think I'm gonna have to try it out this year


I've been doing that for my crawlers for quite a while now. Got the idea from Ted Takasaki only thing I do different is I put my leech bag with the crawlers on ice they really plump up


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

TheShoreman said:


> Here's a tip wear a pair of jeans and wipe your hands on them like a man.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...not sure why, but this really made me laugh this morning!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a convertible top on my car. I scatter all my worms on the passenger and back seat. Then I go to the car wash and I get 2 for 1 . The worms are clean and the inside of the car is clean.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant! No convertible but I can roll the windows down and give that a try.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Brilliant! No convertible but I can fill the windows down and give that a try.


You don't say??


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Just think of the money I am saving by not using Justin plus this weather blows


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know I know! I haven't been up to the lake since March 12th. Weather and other stuff getting in the way. Soon enough the boats will get dirty and bloody.


----------

